# Worst "parenting" Ever?



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-us&fg=rss&vid=f6637092-4cf8-481c-8f45-2b6293216c05&from=im_default

Washes kid in CAR WASH


----------

